# My bees! jk the nerites are here



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally after months of wanting a snail I finally ordered them 

I got three nerites one for each tank they are so cute!!!
The one that has a single shot will be Benzema's companion little Mezut! the other two are nameless until their owners name them 

Lastly is there anything I have to do to add them to the tank... Like QT or acclimmate them. I put them in a one gallon tank temporarily to see if they will eat the algae wafers I bought them and to check out their habits


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

they are very cute!!! i have that 1 gallon corner tank too


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Bumblebee snails? Surely you jest!  They are so adorable! Now i've seen everything


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha yeah I bought it for a fish but then someone gave me a free 2.5 gallon tank and I decided to leave this tank as a QT/ hospital tank


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha yeah they are horned nerite snails... I fell in love with their look


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

they're great for QT. i do have my smaller VT in one right now, but he will get to go in the 29 once its cycled.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think they're good to go, I never QT'd my snail.
You're so lucky, horned nerites are one of my "omg I really want it" snails.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Im scared they aren't going to eat the algae wafers though I heard they are picky... hopefully they will if not Im gonna have to start growing some algae cause my tank doesn't get that much


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are probably wild caught, do you know?
Wild caught animals are usually more picky.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think they are wild caught but I don't know for sure... right now they aren't really moving that much. They were for a bit so I know they are all alive but they suddenly stopped moving. i threw in a wafer... should I remove it if they don't eat


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I always guide my snail by putting him right on top of his wafers. I don't think snails are great at tracking food, they just eat what they stumble across.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

LOl okay... do you drop in a whole wafer.... they are really small so I was going to cut into about 1/4 of a wafer


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I just put in a whole one for him and 2 cories. He eats most of it though. xD
Put in half for now, you have 4 snails right? You'd be surprised at how much they will eat.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have three but they are all going in different tanks! They found the food and are pigging out


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah i try to put my snails on top of the food too. Well, Darroh definitely. But the baby seems to find other sources. probably tiny bits of algae growing on the walls or the caves, or in the rocks. i dont like to pick up baby that much because i'm paranoid i'll hurt him. but he moves all over anyways. they are not nerites though so.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

They really are super cute little snails. I thought about getting some myself but have held off this far. I am paranoid about my plants and snails being together. I don't want the plants getting eaten.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My "voracious plant eating species" the rabbit snail hasn't done any damage with every other day feedings. They are much lazier though, regular snails chomp away constantly, rabbit snail eats and goes to sleep. Nerites are the ones that prefer algae the most. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd put in some java moss to make the snails feel more comfortable. If I were one of them I'd just feel a bit overexposed. I'm probably guilty of projecting here, though.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i haven't got any plants in with my rabbit snails, but they dont really burrow either. They definitely do eat and sleep though. Well baby climbs around, and has a lot of energy. but he's like like less than a centimeter long still. no giant shell to haul around.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

The nerites are pretty lazy they barely move they have just been chillin in the tank and occasionaly wonder to find food. So every other day is good to feed them? I had some guppy grass growing but it died unfortunately  maybe I will find something for them to hide. I have hornwort in there but most of the leaves fell off


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

ugh Benzema won't leave the snail to eat the algae wafers. I threw 1/4 of one in there and Benzema got to it and he wouldn't stop eating it! He kept carrying it around in his mouth... I thought he wouldn't like it!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

the only plan matter mine eat is the dieing stuff... Honestly my nerite is happier munching above the waterline, I've got the track marks to prove it.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay well I put in about 1/4 of a wafer into the tank and looks like Benzema ate all of it cause he is FAT!!! ugh is he going to be okay I probably just won't feed him tomorrow but can he ate algae or is he gonna be constipated... Im surprised he ate it cause he is really picky


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Are nerites really inactive because they haven't moved much since I got them?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm afraid of the answer, I've had one for a week, and it hasn't moved.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I know Im terrified that he is dead, but yesterday he walked about an inch but today I have seen no movement at all and yeah Ive only had them about four days


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure mine is gone... when I woke up the water he was in was clouuuuudy


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I heard they emit white cloudy stuff though... does he smell weird at all?


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Ya dead snails reak to high heaven, pull him out and smell him, I have 4 nerites 3 in a 90 gallon and 1 in a 5 gallon betta tank, mine move around quite a bit I was actually surprised at how fast they move. I dont feed them anything special they just go around cleaning my tank. they may not move to much if they dont have to for food, quit feeding for a few days and see if they get more active. Also are you sure they are freshwater snails? Nirites can be in both saltwater and freshwater.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah they are freshwater. The first day I got them they were all quick to move around... they even climbed above the water line and just chilled up there. I added him to the actual tank on Wed. and he was moving around not a lot just moved from one little spot to the other. he hasn't moved since.


----------

